# Request for miui battery bar colors(location or flashable zip)



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi
I would like to change the color of my miui battery bar on tsm resurrection 1.2 on my mez.
I have been learning here and there sorting and sifting through files to find out where the color code is to change it from green to blue to red,etc. I have been looking through the systemui.apk and the tsm.apk and have not found what I am looking for. I am hoping someone can put me in the right spot so I can play around with it for my personal use. This is also a request if this is not something that is possible for a flashable zip can be made in different colors that would be great to. Thanks in advance.
Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

resurrection 2.0 (eho3) has that feature in it...should be out relatively soon...maybe a week, but dont quote me on that


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

That will be a great feature to have, and it will be loved. If its not too much to ask could you send me in the right direction still as where to edit it. I dont know if iy is inappropriate to ask this. Again, this is only for personal use and as a learning experience for myself. I am trying to teach myself how to theme and have been messing around a bit with your rom. Most of the stuff I have been messing around with are the PNG files at this point. I am also starting to look at the XML files now and trying to make sense of it all. It is just a self teaching experience, that's all. Thanks again for your hard work.


nitsuj17 said:


> resurrection 2.0 (eho3) has that feature in it...should be out relatively soon...maybe a week, but dont quote me on that


Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well....I still haven't found the location of the color code so I can mess with it but I did want to mention that I found that app for TEAM devs battery bar which meets my needs. Of course, I still want to learn where all that info is and how to make sense of it all. At least now I get the results I am looking for, just done through an app instead. oh well


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> Well....I still haven't found the location of the color code so I can mess with it but I did want to mention that I found that app for TEAM devs battery bar which meets my needs. Of course, I still want to learn where all that info is and how to make sense of it all. At least now I get the results I am looking for, just done through an app instead. oh well


sorry, hadnt looked back here

sbrissen is responsible for miui battery bar added into systemui/tsm parts...i never looked ot see where to edit...probably batterybar.smali or something like that in sys ui


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks. I am gonna take another look again. This app that was just made is readily available in the market now and is called TEAM dev Battery bar. It works great and was made by someone on here I think, or maybe it was over on ther other site. It essentially just overlays on what is already there and the color can be made to anything you want. I am still gonna dig.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> Thanks. I am gonna take another look again. This app that was just made is readily available in the market now and is called TEAM dev Battery bar. It works great and was made by someone on here I think, or maybe it was over on ther other site. It essentially just overlays on what is already there and the color can be made to anything you want. I am still gonna dig.


yeah it works in a way similar to status bar + from the market w/o needing root

you can manually change the miui batt bar colors in res 2.0 though...it was added to tsm parts


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am waiting on the switch to 2.0 until the pdiddy theme can be made for it, unless it will work on it but you would know better than me. I was going to see about learning to do it myself maybe.


nitsuj17 said:


> yeah it works in a way similar to status bar + from the market w/o needing root
> 
> you can manually change the miui batt bar colors in res 2.0 though...it was added to tsm parts


Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------

